# DIVI CENTS JOURNEY.



## Steve Divi

Basic Info

Age: 37
Net Income (after taxes): $118,000 (Single income family of 5)
Status: Married

Assets

House $700,000.00
TFSA $63,163.89
RRSP $74,402.00
Savings $26,950.89
Pension $165,205.00
Vehicles $30,000.00
Silver and Cash	$5,000.00
Brokerage. $6,500.00




Liabilities
$0


Net Worth
$1,071,221.78

*History.*
I started investing in the stock market in 2006, probably at the worst possible time. I lost a small fortune in the next few years but learned some very valuable lessons. 

I have always been a hater of debt (fight club is my favorite movie) and have worked really hard to get rid of it. For my work, i'm a Steamfitter. I have been fortunate to be able to work lots of overtime and really focus on getting rid of all my debt. 

I traveled to the oil patch for 3 years and saved up nearly every dollar and paid off my house on my 35th birthday. It was bitter sweet, I missed many of my families birthdays to put them in a better spot today. I have never received any inheritance or hand outs but believe in hard work and frugal living. 

For the last 2 years I have started putting the money I had previously used to pay down my mortgage into my direct investing stock account. I don't like buying into an expensive market but i'm always seeking out value and growing dividends. 

*Future*

I'm going to use this forum to track my stocks going forward and the income I receive from them. My goal is to make more money in the stock market then I would at work. Let's see how it goes 

If I make any stupid moves, feel free to call me out! 

Thanks for reading. 

Steve.


----------



## 1980z28

Steve you are on your way,nice to see that you have well,enjoy and keep doing what you are doing


----------



## dubmac

RESP's for the kiddies?
consider putting $ away sooner than later. about as close to free $ as you'll get from the gov't


----------



## Steve Divi

1980z28 said:


> Steve you are on your way,nice to see that you have well,enjoy and keep doing what you are doing


Thanks for the kind words, I'm going to update when my dividends are finished coming in next week.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Steve Divi

dubmac said:


> RESP's for the kiddies?
> consider putting $ away sooner than later. about as close to free $ as you'll get from the gov't


Thanks for the reply.
I have started a RESP for my kids but it is not very large yet. I consider it their money so I keep it off my balance sheets. I have all my family and relatives give them money for their RESP's instead of birthday presents. I do like RESP's and the benefits of them but I hope to have my kids do what I did when I was going through college. Work part time and pay for at least 1/2. I believe this would help with the entitlement issues of the next generation. Maybe 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## peterk

Steve Divi said:


> Age: 37
> Net Income (after taxes): $118,000 (Single income family of 5)
> Status: Married
> ...
> For my work, i'm a Steamfitter. I have been fortunate to be able to work lots of overtime and really focus on getting rid of all my debt.
> 
> I traveled to the oil patch for 3 years and saved up nearly every dollar and paid off my house on my 35th birthday.


Wow! Impressive. You've certainly managed to buck the Alberta tradesman trend and kept your nose clean, saving all that you can for a great future for you and your family. For most 37 year steamfitters I know a family of 5 would mean him, his truck, and 3 ex-wives. :biggrin:

Do you make that money working and living in BC, or still travel to Alberta for work?

Now that you are investing with an unregistered account, and you are in a top tax bracket, I hope you have brushed up on the dividend and capital gains tax rules, and are properly allocating the correct holdings between your RRSP/TFSA/unreg to minimize your tax bill.

http://www.moneysense.ca/invest/asset-ocation-everything-in-its-place/

As a quick general rule of thumb, in order of preferred asset location:

RRSP: Bonds, GICs, Foreign stocks, Canadian stocks
TFSA: Foreign stocks with low yield, Canadian stocks
Unregistered: Canadian stocks with low yield, Canadian stocks with high yield, foreign stocks with low yield

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Holland

Very impressive! I look forward to following your future posts


----------



## Steve Divi

peterk said:


> Wow! Impressive. You've certainly managed to buck the Alberta tradesman trend and kept your nose clean, saving all that you can for a great future for you and your family. For most 37 year steamfitters I know a family of 5 would mean him, his truck, and 3 ex-wives. :biggrin:
> 
> Do you make that money working and living in BC, or still travel to Alberta for work?
> 
> Now that you are investing with an unregistered account, and you are in a top tax bracket, I hope you have brushed up on the dividend and capital gains tax rules, and are properly allocating the correct holdings between your RRSP/TFSA/unreg to minimize your tax bill.
> 
> http://www.moneysense.ca/invest/asset-ocation-everything-in-its-place/
> 
> As a quick general rule of thumb, in order of preferred asset location:
> 
> RRSP: Bonds, GICs, Foreign stocks, Canadian stocks
> TFSA: Foreign stocks with low yield, Canadian stocks
> Unregistered: Canadian stocks with low yield, Canadian stocks with high yield, foreign stocks with low yield
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks PeterK. 

I live in Coquitlam, BC and I make that money working in town. This year has been exceptionally good for work but there is many ups and downs in the construction trade. As a matter of fact, that's how I learned to save most of my earnings, the constant threat of being jobless!!

I hope to be finished travelling for work as it is too much of a sacrifice and I've already missed out on more than I'd like to have. As for the big truck, well, i'm lucky that my wife is equally as thrifty as myself and would probably kill me if I ever came home with one! 

My accounts are set up just like you explained above. TFSA I have a lot of Canadian REIT's, RRSP is US stocks and Non Reg is Canadian bonds in the form of ETF's (XLB, CLF ect) When I get a chance, i'm going to throw up my portfolio on here just to keep track of it through time.

Cheers 
Steve.


----------



## Janus

Steve, welcome to the forum. Your financial situation is incredible, not to mention for such a young age and with a family of 5! Clearly a lot of discipline has gone into getting you where you are today. 

What's your approach to DIY equities?


----------



## Steve Divi

Holland said:


> Very impressive! I look forward to following your future posts


Thank you Holland.


----------



## Steve Divi

Janus said:


> What's your approach to DIY equities?


Thanks for reading Janus. I was going through your Journey and i'm very impressed with your savings %. I know many people who earn a lot more money then I do but are broke.

An old quote by some smart guy goes "It's not how much money you earn, it's how much you keep". 

I firmly believe that the percentage of the income you save will dictate you financial future much more than the money you earn on a pay stub. Janus, your financial future is bright if you can keep the course.

My approach to DIY investing is very simple yet easy to stray from. To put it simply, i'm a value investor with a passion for ever increasing dividends. It took me a long time to get here but as Warren Buffett says " Rule No.1: Never lose money. Rule No.2: Never forget rule No.1." Sounds easy but it's not. With every screaming head yelling at you to buy TESLA! APPLE! ect ect it's easy to loose focus. Luckily I've lived through some of that with Nortel and some others (not to say APPLE or TESLA will implode, they are just not in my wheelhouse).

My basic rules are:
1) Never buy a stock to try and sell it fast. Minimum period i'm looking to hold is 2 years.
2) Try to have a P/E ratio under 15
3) Think to myself "will this companies business model be relevant in 10 years (fax machines)
4) Must pay a dividend
5) NO PENNY STOCKS!!
6) *Should be on Aristocrats list* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%26P_500_Dividend_Aristocrats
7) If I buy a stock the Payout ratio needs to be low, nothing in the top 75% dividend needs to be sustainable. If it's a REIT The AFFO should be under 90%
8) Make sure the debt is in order. Debt is okay in a bull but in a bear your debt is going to sink the ship. Current Ratio above 2 is looked for.
9) Never follow a hot tip. EVER. Remember there are people out there who's only job is to promote a garbage company hoping a fish will bite. Don't get hooked! When I was working in Fort McMurray I would constantly hear from people "Hey man you hear of company XXXX?, my brother works there and they just did XXXX, you got to buy some of their stock. It's $0.12 right now but it's going up to $3.00 in a few months for sure" I would shrug but the guys beside me would usually take the bait. I'd warn people about "pump and dump" but people seldom listen to good advice. 

Well that was a long reply! 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Steve Divi

July 2016 Update.

I'm just going to track the things that change month over month and do a year end total NET update.

JUNE 2016
TFSA-$63,163.89
RRSP-$74,402.00
Savings-$26,950.89
Pension-$125,205.00 
TOTAL at the end of June $329,720.89


JULY 2016
TFSA-$62,829.00
RRSP-$74,190.00
Savings-$28,040.00
Pension-$165,545.00
July total = $330,604.00 Month over month of 0.3%


Total Dividends were $380

Summer is always slow and I haven't worked or saved much. Have to enjoy family life too!

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Steve Divi

Updated my pension to match the statement I received from the Hall.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Net Worth
$1,071,221.78

Well done Steve.

Keep on building the war chest


----------



## Steve Divi

Thanks My Own Advisor.


----------



## Steve Divi

August 2016 Update.

I'm just going to track the things that change month over month and do a year end total NET update.

JUNE 2016
TFSA-$63,163.89
RRSP-$74,402.00
Savings-$26,950.89
Pension-$164,205.00	
TOTAL at the end of June $329,720.89


JULY 2016
TFSA-$62,829.00
RRSP-$74,190.00
Savings-$28,040.00
Pension-$165,545.00
July total = $330,604.00 Month over month of *$884* and* 0.3%*

August 2016
TFSA-$62,100.00
RRSP-$74,900.00
Savings-$30,540.00
Pension-$166,845.00
August total = $334,385.00 Month over month increase of *$3,781* and*1.29%*


Total Dividends I received in August were $501

Now that September is here I hope to start making some hay!

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## james4beach

Steve Divi said:


> Non Reg is Canadian bonds in the form of ETF's (XLB, CLF ect)


Hi Steve, congrats on the great financial profile. This is looking really good!

You mention that in taxable non-registered, you're holding bond ETFs. The generic bond ETFs (and XLB is particularly bad for this) hold "high coupon" bonds, and those coupons result in high taxable income (categorized as interest income). But there are ways you can improve this to reduce your taxes, and therefore increase your returns. A couple bond ETFs are very well suited to holding in taxable accounts.

HBB: a swap-based "total return" bond fund that pays no distributions (not even interest). This is a bit exotic, and some of us have hesitations about this thing, but it has a good track record and so far has delivered as promised.

ZDB: a more conventional bond fund. This one holds low coupon bonds which is a strategy that greatly reduces the taxable interest income. Nothing exotic about this one, and it really shows a significant benefit in after-tax return as a result of the strategy.

Some more info can be found in these threads
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...-Tax-Efficiency-of-ZDB-versus-VSB-For-Example
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/17990-HBB-Horizon-Canadian-Select-Universe-Bond-ETF


----------



## Steve Divi

I really appreciate your input james!

The only reason i'm holding those etf bonds there is because my TFSA and RRSP are at the limit. 

I'm going to look into both of the funds you listed and check them out. I just hate holding onto plain cash but want to keep some in reserve for a correction. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve Divi

JUNE 1, 2016
TFSA-$63,163.89
RRSP-$74,402.00
Savings-$26,950.89
Pension-$164,205.00	
TOTAL at the end of June $329,720.89


JULY 1, 2016
TFSA-$62,829.00
RRSP-$74,190.00
Savings-$28,040.00
Pension-$165,545.00
July total = $330,604.00 Month over month of $884 and 0.3%

August 1, 2016
TFSA-$62,100.00
RRSP-$74,900.00
Savings-$30,540.00
Pension-$166,845.00
August total = $334,385.00 Month over month increase of $3,781 and1.29%

September 1, 2016
TFSA- $61,300
RRSP- $75,000
Savings- $31,500
Pension- $167,340
September total = *$335,140*. Month over month increase of *$755*  or *0.24%*

October 1, 2016
TFSA- $61,700
RRSP- $78,350
Savings- $33,950
Pension- $168,209
September total = *$342,239*. Month over month increase of *$7096*  or *2.12%*


Total Dividends I received in September were *$717*

October should be a great month.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Steve Divi

JUNE 1, 2016
TFSA-$63,163.89
RRSP-$74,402.00
Savings-$26,950.89
Pension-$164,205.00	
TOTAL at the end of June $329,720.89


JULY 1, 2016
TFSA-$62,829.00
RRSP-$74,190.00
Savings-$28,040.00
Pension-$165,545.00
July total = $330,604.00 Month over month of $884 and 0.3%

August 1, 2016
TFSA-$62,100.00
RRSP-$74,900.00
Savings-$30,540.00
Pension-$166,845.00
August total = $334,385.00 Month over month increase of $3,781 and1.29%

September 1, 2016
TFSA- $61,300
RRSP- $75,000
Savings- $31,500
Pension- $167,340
September total = $335,140. Month over month increase of $755 or 0.24%

October 1, 2016
TFSA- $61,700
RRSP- $78,350
Savings- $33,950
Pension- $168,209
September total = $342,239. Month over month increase of $7096 or 2.12%

October 1, 2016
TFSA- $61,239
RRSP- $75,063
Savings- $40,178
Pension- $169,500
September total = $345,980. Month over month increase of $3741or 1.09%

Total Dividends I received in October were $479

October was Not a greart month, Oil collapsed again and I own 5 oil companies

November should be better.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Steve Divi

Steve Divi said:


> JUNE 1, 2016
> TFSA-$63,163.89
> RRSP-$74,402.00
> Savings-$26,950.89
> Pension-$164,205.00
> TOTAL at the end of June $329,720.89
> 
> 
> JULY 1, 2016
> TFSA-$62,829.00
> RRSP-$74,190.00
> Savings-$28,040.00
> Pension-$165,545.00
> July total = $330,604.00 Month over month of $884 and 0.3%
> 
> August 1, 2016
> TFSA-$62,100.00
> RRSP-$74,900.00
> Savings-$30,540.00
> Pension-$166,845.00
> August total = $334,385.00 Month over month increase of $3,781 and1.29%
> 
> September 1, 2016
> TFSA- $61,300
> RRSP- $75,000
> Savings- $31,500
> Pension- $167,340
> September total = $335,140. Month over month increase of $755 or 0.24%
> 
> October 1, 2016
> TFSA- $61,700
> RRSP- $78,350
> Savings- $33,950
> Pension- $168,209
> OCTOBER total = $342,239. Month over month increase of $7096 or 2.12%
> 
> November 1, 2016
> TFSA- $61,239
> RRSP- $75,063
> Savings- $40,178
> Pension- $169,500
> NOVEMBER total = $345,980. Month over month increase of $3741or 1.09%
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


December 1, 2016
TFSA- $64,032
RRSP- $85,156
Savings- $41,382
Pension- $171,000
DECEMBER total = $361,570. Month over month increase of $15,590 or 4.51%

Total Dividends I received in November was $515

November was a great month.


----------



## Steve Divi

End of the Year update


JAN 1, 2017
TFSA- $66,878
RRSP- $88,353
Savings- $49,500
Pension- $171,605
JAN total = $376,360. Month over month increase of $14,757 or 4.08%

Total Dividends I received in November was $766

Total yearly dividends was $6,192

Self Directed Portfolio 
TFSA 33.82% VS TSX 15.45% *+18.37% above the TSX not including Dividends.*
RRSP (Hold US Stocks) 21.90% VS DJIA 10.91% *+10.99% Above the Dow not including Dividends.*
Savings (3.42) VS TSX 15.45% * -18.87 Below the TSX. This was in BOND etfs about 20G so i'm down a few hundred *

Pension
I believe it to be fixed at 4% but i'm calculating it a 0% and only my contributions will be added.

My house which is paid off in full increased $300,000 but I live in Vancouver and I don't like to view my house as an investment and think that prices should come down by over 50%



Age: 37
Net Income (after taxes): $118,000 (Single income family of 5)
Status: Married

Assets

House 1,000,000.00
TFSA	$67,000
RRSP	$88,000
Savings $49,500
Pension $171,505
Vehicles $40,000 
Silver and Cash	$10,000.00 (Bought more silver )
Brokerage.	$10,500.00




Liabilities
$0


Net Worth
*$1,436,500*


----------



## Steve Divi

Jan 31, 2017 Update#1

TFSA- $85,740
RRSP- $90,451
Savings- $45,265 (moved $5,500 to TFSA)
Pension- $174,080
JAN total = $394,438. Month over month increase of $18,120 or 4.80%

Total Dividends I received in January was $639.12

Total yearly dividends to date is $639.12 



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$639.12
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$13,421.98 of free money


----------



## Steve Divi

February 28, 2017 
Yearly update #2

TFSA- $88,483
RRSP- $88,369
Savings- $51,827
Pension- $175,845
Feb total = *$404,524*. Month over month increase of *$9,067* or *2.29%*

Total Dividends I received in February was $557.24

Total yearly dividends to date is *$1,196* 



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$1,196
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	*$13,997* of free money since 2014


----------



## Steve Divi

I'm pretty excited to be over that $400k mark. 

I plan to hit the $500k by this month next year.

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## My Own Advisor

Very well done.


----------



## Lost in Space 2

How did you manage to pay the mortgage off so fast? I mean age 37 and 1 (decent) income but a family of five? 

Most people don't mange to pay their mortgages before mid 50s especially on one income.

Edit: just read the first post got it. Was it difficult to get your wife on board. That is a huge issue on the MMM forums


----------



## Steve Divi

Lost in Space 2 said:


> How did you manage to pay the mortgage off so fast? Was it difficult to get your wife on board?


Hi Lost in Space. 

It was and is very difficult to get the wife on board and it's a continuing thing. Luckily, she is frugal by nature so this helps to a degree. The way I convince her to let me save and invest so much is by explaining the truth to her. I am doing it for HER retirement. Mine is already funded through my work so I am investing to build her a nest egg. 

It also helps that I don't spend anything on myself so I try to lead by example. One thing we never do is scrimp on the kids. If anything I would count them as spoiled. So there is that. 

Thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## Steve Divi

March 31, 2017 
Yearly update #3

TFSA- $88,512
RRSP- $90,119
Savings- $57,920
Pension- $177,832
Feb total = *$414,383*. Month over month increase of *$9,859 or 2.44%*

Total Dividends I received in March was *$850.50*

Total yearly dividends to date is *$2,046 *



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$2,046
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	*$14,829 *of free money since 2014


----------



## Steve Divi

April 31, 2017 
Yearly update #4

TFSA- $87,886
RRSP- $94,155
Savings- $54,872 **Typo Savings total this month is *$64,872*
Pension- $180,028
April total = *$426,941*. Month over month increase of* $12,557 or 3.03%*

Total Dividends I received in April was $931.94

Total yearly dividends to date is *$2,978*



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$2,978
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	*$15,761* of free money since 2014 :courage:


----------



## scorpion_ca

Would you mind to share the name of stocks or ETFs you are holding in the TFSA & RRSP accounts?


----------



## Mechanic

Good job but your April math is off by $10k


----------



## gibor365

Out of curiosuty checked YTD ours dividend/interest income on all account: interest $4,100 , dividends $8,300. Total $12,400
In 2016 it was: Interest $10,150, dividends: $23,890


----------



## Steve Divi

Mechanic said:


> Good job but your April math is off by $10k


Thanks Mechanic, fixed my savings total!  Fat finger Steve


----------



## Steve Divi

gibor365 said:


> Out of curiosuty checked YTD ours dividend/interest income on all account: interest $4,100 , dividends $8,300. Total $12,400
> In 2016 it was: Interest $10,150, dividends: $23,890



I don't track capital gains as much as dividends. I'm trying to FIRE and my goal is to make 2g a month.


----------



## Steve Divi

scorpion_ca said:


> Would you mind to share the name of stocks or ETFs you are holding in the TFSA & RRSP accounts?


I have around 30 companies. The only ETF I hold is ZLB.TO

Biggest holdings right now are AQN, ENB, RY, CWB, PLZ.UN, NKE, O, WPC, AX.UN, ALA, WDC

All holding listed below

TSE:NVU.UN
TSEZA
O
TSE:AD
TSE:ENF
TSE:SJR.B
TSE:ALA
TSE:CPG
TSE:AX.UN
TSE.UN
TSELZ.UN
TSE:AQN
WDC
TSE:ZLB
NKE
WPC
TSE:RY
OHI
GIS
TSEWF
TSE:SU
TSE:TS.B
NVDA
TSE:XTC
TSE:BIP.UN
CVETG
TSE:CWB
TSE:ENB
NASDAQ:BBRY
TSE:BTE
TSE:SHOP
TSE:REW


----------



## gibor365

Steve Divi said:


> I don't track capital gains as much as dividends. I'm trying to FIRE and my goal is to make 2g a month.


Me 2 , for me more important growth of dividends/interest than appreciation..

My interest is coming from HISA/GIC and dividends from stocks/ETFs


----------



## Steve Divi

Nice


----------



## gibor365

> I have around 30 companies.


 Strange that on NYSE you don't hold any dividend champions


----------



## My Own Advisor

Steve Divi said:


> I have around 30 companies. The only ETF I hold is ZLB.TO
> 
> Biggest holdings right now are AQN, ENB, RY, CWB, PLZ.UN, NKE, O, WPC, AX.UN, ALA, WDC
> 
> All holding listed below
> 
> TSE:NVU.UN
> TSEZA
> O
> TSE:AD
> TSE:ENF
> TSE:SJR.B
> TSE:ALA
> TSE:CPG
> TSE:AX.UN
> TSE.UN
> TSELZ.UN
> TSE:AQN
> WDC
> TSE:ZLB
> NKE
> WPC
> TSE:RY
> OHI
> GIS
> TSEWF
> TSE:SU
> TSE:TS.B
> NVDA
> TSE:XTC
> TSE:BIP.UN
> CVETG
> TSE:CWB
> TSE:ENB
> NASDAQ:BBRY
> TSE:BTE
> TSE:SHOP
> TSE:REW


Interesting list. Few, as another commenter noted "dividend champs" but mostly many high-yielders. We share some of the same though but with SHOP, BBRY, etc. you're most speculative about newer companies than I am! 30 companies is getting rather diverse. 

I specifically like these calls and holdings for long-term growth and juicy dividends: AQN, ENB, RY, OHI, BIP.UN.


----------



## Steve Divi

gibor365 said:


> Strange that on NYSE you don't hold any dividend champions


I have held many dividend champions through the years, I just recently sold, BEN, ORI, ADM and ABT. I locked in some nice capital gains and reduced shares in WDC and NVDA. I'm holding a nice chunk of us cash right now.

Many of the high dividend stocks, like my REITs, I have held for years and some have paid themselves off in full. Now it's just free money.


----------



## gibor365

Steve Divi said:


> I have held many dividend champions through the years, I just recently sold, BEN, ORI, ADM and ABT. I locked in some nice capital gains and reduced shares in WDC and NVDA. I'm holding a nice chunk of us cash right now.
> 
> .


If you are a dividend investor, I still don't understand why you hold stocks like SHOP, BBRY and not stocks like JNJ, MCD,PG or PEP


----------



## jargey3000

Steve Divi said:


> I have around 30 companies. The only ETF I hold is ZLB.TO
> 
> Biggest holdings right now are AQN, ENB, RY, CWB, PLZ.UN, NKE, O, WPC, AX.UN, ALA, WDC
> 
> All holding listed below
> 
> TSE:NVU.UN
> TSEZA
> O
> TSE:AD
> TSE:ENF
> TSE:SJR.B
> TSE:ALA
> TSE:CPG
> TSE:AX.UN
> TSE.UN
> TSELZ.UN
> TSE:AQN
> WDC
> TSE:ZLB
> NKE
> WPC
> TSE:RY
> OHI
> GIS
> TSEWF
> TSE:SU
> TSE:TS.B
> NVDA
> TSE:XTC
> TSE:BIP.UN
> CVETG
> TSE:CWB
> TSE:ENB
> NASDAQ:BBRY
> TSE:BTE
> TSE:SHOP
> TSE:REW


what's the 10th one on the list?
the smiley-face stock?


----------



## Steve Divi

My Own Advisor said:


> Interesting list. Few, as another commenter noted "dividend champs" but mostly many high-yielders. .


I will never buy a company because it made some persons list. I look at many things and keep a journal of why I bought each company. 

My Canadian companies with consecutive years of dividend growth.
Canadian Western Bank	25 years
Enbridge Inc	21 years
Plaza Retail REIT	14 years
Shaw Communications	14 years
Suncor Energy Inc	14 years
Accord Financial Corp.	11 years
Exco Technologies Ltd	11 years
Alaris Royalty Corporation	9 years
Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp.	6 years
Enbridge Income Fund Holdings Inc.	6 years
Royal Bank of Canada	6 years
Altagas	5 years
Pizza Pizza Royalty Corp.	5 years.

CPG and BTE are contrarian and have a 80% gain on BTE. When oil hits 60 this year or next I will sell these two. If oil stays where it is or goes lower, I wait. Very small positions. 

I sold out SHOP on friday @$101, locked in a 20% capital gain. 


My US holdings 
Consecutive years of dividend growth. 
WP Carey 20 Years
O Realty 24 years
OHI 15 years
GIS 13 years
Nike 15 years

When I bought WDC it was $44 and was the only company in the US that hit all my value metrics on my custom screener. A year later it's around $90. 
I bought Nvidia at $26 so I'm good on that one also. 
BBRY has been a disaster though as I bought this back when they picked up QNX and over guessed their value. I bought this on the Nasdaq when our dollar was better (like 2013 or 2014 off memory) so I'm just in the money now. Was sad days when this was $6  

Cheers


----------



## Steve Divi

jargey3000 said:


> what's the 10th one on the list?
> the smiley-face stock?


D.un. Guess that turns into an emoji


----------



## Steve Divi

gibor365 said:


> If you are a dividend investor, I still don't understand why you hold stocks like SHOP, BBRY and not stocks like JNJ, MCD,PG or PEP


I have an emphasis on dividend growth. I am also young enough to pick some contrarian or aggressive growth stocks. 

I'm not sure if I included it into my bio here but I have always kept 10% of my portfolio to use as a more "fun" portion. In truth it is much less than 10% these days but I still enjoy picking stocks I think will have very bright futures. 

I've also owned all the stock you have mentioned at one time or another and I honestly think they are WAY overpriced right now looking at schillers ratio.


----------



## gibor365

> I have an emphasis on dividend growth. I am also young enough to pick some contrarian or aggressive growth stocks.


 I'm not too young  , but also have some " dividend growth" stocks, like LMT (double digits % increases every year), AAPL, XLNX, MG ....

from your canadian list I hold 6 stocks , none - from US.



> I honestly think they are WAY overpriced right now looking at schillers ratio.


 Maybe... but for me most important that they would pay and increase dividends every year , even by 1.5-2% (like T:NYSE or TRI)


----------



## damaaster

Hey Steve

Like the thread- and looks like you are doing pretty damn well so far!

Looks like we own a lot of the same stocks too (CWB, PLZ.UN, AQN, AX.UN,) I think AQN is going to be a star for years to come.

Good luck.


----------



## Steve Divi

Thanks Damaaster

AQN has been one of my best performers this year, just wish I would have bought a bit more when it was at $11


----------



## Steve Divi

May 31, 2017 
Yearly update #5

TFSA- $85,790
RRSP- $98,299
Savings- $71,600 
Pension- $182,033
May total = *$438,174*. Month over month increase of* $11,233 or 2.63%*:victorious::victorious::victorious:

Total Dividends I received in May was $733.18

Total yearly dividends to date is *$3,711*



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$3,711 so far
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	*$16,494* of free money since 2014 :courage:


----------



## Steve Divi

June 30, 2017 
Yearly update #6

TFSA- $85,961
RRSP- $100,579
Savings- $74,577 
Pension- $184,159
May total = $445,259 Month over month increase of $7,085 or 1.63%

Total Dividends I received in June was $996.30

Total yearly dividends to date is $4,707.



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$4,7070 so far
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$17,490 of free money since 2014


----------



## Steve Divi

July 30, 2017 
Yearly update #7

TFSA- $84,854
RRSP- $98,602
Savings- $74,215
Pension- $185,415
May total = $443,086 Month over month increase of $(2,173) or -0.49%

Total Dividends I received in July was $1075

Total yearly dividends to date is $5,782



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$5,782 so far
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$18,565 of free money since 2014


----------



## Steve Divi

*Aug* 30, 2017 
Yearly update #8

TFSA- $86,282
RRSP- $99,574
Savings- $73,659
Pension- $186,862
*Aug* total = $446,377 Month over month increase of $3,291 or 0.74%

Total Dividends I received in *Aug* was $775

Total yearly dividends to date is $6,557



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$6,557 so far
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$19,340 of free money since 2014


----------



## Steve Divi

Sep 30, 2017 
Yearly update #9

TFSA- $89,542
RRSP- $104,693
Savings- $75,253
Pension- $188,353
Sep total = $457,916 Month over month increase of $11,538 or 2.59%

Total Dividends I received in Sep was $1092

Total yearly dividends to date is $7,649



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$7,649 so far
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$20,432 of free money since 2014


----------



## Steve Divi

Oct 30, 2017 
Yearly update #10

TFSA- $93,950
RRSP- $106,515
Savings- $79,728
Pension- $190,515
House#2- $3,083 (Principal paydown + Rent after expenses) 
Oct total = $473,795 Month over month increase of $15,878 or 3.47%

Total Dividends I received in Oct was $1124

Total yearly dividends to date is $8,773



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$8,773 so far
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$21,556 of free money since 2014

I bought a rental property (SFR) in September. The numbers look great so far and I have it rented out on a 2 year lease. If all goes well I will add another property in 2018.


----------



## Steve Divi

Nov 30, 2017 
Yearly update #11

TFSA- $94,595
RRSP- $105,733
Savings- $82,067
Pension- $191,838
House#2- $5,083 (Principal paydown + Rent after expenses) 
Nov total = $479,316 Month over month increase of $5,521 or 1.17%

Total Dividends I received in Nov was $808.15

Total yearly dividends to date is $9,581



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$9,581 so far
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$22,364 of free money since 2014


----------



## Steve Divi

DEC 30, 2017 
Yearly update #12

TFSA- $95,838
RRSP- $106.276
Savings- $83,549
Pension- $193,578
House #1- Paid off in full but I don't consider primary residence as investment asset.
House#2- $8,100 (Principal paydown + Rent after expenses) 
December total = $487,340 Month over month increase of $8,023 or 1.67%

Total Dividends I received in December was $1,177

Total yearly dividends to date is $10,760



Year	Total Dividends Received
2014	$2,421.00
2015	$4,169.00
2016	$6,192.86
2017	$10,760 
2018	
2019	
2020	
Total	$23,542 of free money since 2014

2017 summary: It was a mixed year for me. 

Positives:
I beat the Dow and blew past the TSX for the third year in a row. 
I bought a rental property 
I passed my goal of 8G of dividends 

Negatives:
My savings rate was very bad at around 20% 
Ended the year with credit card debt.

Will this be the year of the big crash? I hope to see a lower net portfolio value next year but have many more shares of some rock solid companies that I can buy on a discount.


----------



## Steve Divi

Have been really busy!

I'm doing a (just over) mid-year update


Aug 1, 2018
Yearly update 1?

TFSA- $104,576
RRSP- $123,110
Savings- $86,995
Pension- $206,072

House#1- Paid off but I don't count this because I think prices in Vancouver are stupid and it makes for an unbalanced picture. People who have owned here for a long time are lucky, not smart investors like they pretend to be (unless of course they own 3 or 4 for the last 20 years) 

House#2- $21,612 (Equity, or money I've paid from loan for house)
House#3- $8,212 (Equity, or money I've paid from the loan for the house)
House#4- $1,122 (Equity, or money I've paid from the loan for the house)
HML - $2730 (Hard money lending)



Aug Total = $554,229 

Total Dividends I received in July was $1,542

Total yearly dividends to date are $8,856
Total yearly rent received to date is $8,225


----------



## Steve Divi

Have been really busy!

I'm doing a (just over) mid-year update


Sept 1, 2021
Yearly update 1?
Age 42

TFSA- $262,727
RRSP- $243,800
Savings- $337,184
Pension- $279,536

House#1- Paid off but I don't count this. 

House#2- $121,000 (Equity, or money I've paid from loan for house)
House#3- $96,000(Equity, or money I've paid from the loan for the house)
House#4- $42,000 (Equity, or money I've paid from the loan for the house)




Aug Investments Value = $1,382,247 not including Primary residence

Total Dividends in Aug was $3,611

Total yearly dividends to date are $23,238


----------



## peterk

Wow. Those look like huge gains. Doubling+ your TFSA and RRSP since 2018? Does that include your wife's TFSA? If not, do you realize you're allowed to put your money into her TFSA (you can put 75k of that unregistered right into a new TFSA account in her name)?

Was wondering if your wife works, and how that went with young kids? If you had any thoughts on a successful work/family arrangement there.

Myself we're coming up on kid #2 now, and wife will be off work again. 2-kid daycare seems like a ridiculous expense, so we're nearly settled on her not working for the next ~5 years until they are in school. But by then I hope we're rich enough that her working wouldn't make much financial sense anyways (why make our lives way harder for extra cashflow that we don't need?)

Great job on everything!


----------



## Steve Divi

peterk said:


> Wow. Those look like huge gains. Doubling+ your TFSA and RRSP since 2018? Does that include your wife's TFSA? If not, do you realize you're allowed to put your money into her TFSA (you can put 75k of that unregistered right into a new TFSA account in her name)?
> 
> No, she is a US citizen so she doesn't get a TFSA without huge problems. I managed to sell my portfolio in Jan 2020 and rebuy it in March for near 1/2 the price ( I can post screencaps)
> 
> Was wondering if your wife works, and how that went with young kids? If you had any thoughts on a successful work/family arrangement there.
> 
> My wife now has a part-time job at the library, which brings in close to $700 every 2 weeks. I have 3 kids in rep sports and a dog so my expenses are terrible right now.
> 
> The best investment I ever made was getting my wife to agree to stay at home and raise our kids in a stable house. I swear this is worth millions in the long haul. All my kids now know about investing and have their own accounts and we buy and sell stock together on the 2nd Monday of the month. Plus they are well mannered, respectful, and respectful of us, the parents! (yes I'm a proud dad!)
> 
> Myself we're coming up on kid #2 now, and wife will be off work again. 2-kid daycare seems like a ridiculous expense, so we're nearly settled on her not working for the next ~5 years until they are in school. But by then I hope we're rich enough that her working wouldn't make much financial sense anyways (why make our lives way harder for extra cashflow that we don't need?)
> 
> I answered above, GET HER TO STAY HOME!!!!
> 
> Honestly, the best investment of our lives!
> 
> Thanks for reading )
> 
> Great job on everything!


----------



## peterk

Well that's lucky! I believe you... 

Yes she'll be going off work now in the next couple weeks for baby #2. Mainly she just went back to juice up the bank account for 6 months, and then cash those sweet government EI cheques (about $30k) for another year too. It's quite a system lol.

I think we're on the same page, she's sick of working for a long while, we'll see after 5+ years from now. My job does have politics BS to navigate, but it is still moderately well compensated for how much I can accomplish. They treat me pretty well. If I can continuing being an "above average" employee, instead of just average, I'll make an extra 20-40k/year long term. But this does take some effort and agreeing to have more responsibilities, which is tiring... Working from home is killing me, and now will probably be extended all winter long. All 4 of us cooped up in here should be fun! 😝


----------



## Steve Divi

[


----------



## Steve Divi

Hello, 


April 9, 2022
Yearly update 1?
Age 43

TFSA- $302,938
RRSP- $271,822
Savings- $376,235
Pension- $294,929

I have a few other accounts that are more speculative, A WS Crypto, a Ndaxio Crypto, two VC accounts that are worth a lot one day and nothing the next lol, and a margin account that is doing quite well with borrowed money off a HELOC,

I don't count the Dividends from my margin account because with the interest it's probably a wash and I will let the accountant figure those numbers out.

House#1- Paid off but I don't count this.

House#2- $131,000 (Equity, or money I've paid from loan for house)
House#3- $104,000(Equity, or money I've paid from the loan for the house)
House#4- $78,000 (Equity, or money I've paid from the loan for the house)
House #5- $2000ish




Aug Investments Value = $1,561,924 not including Primary residence

Total Dividends in 2021 were $34,320 (this is not including cash flow from RE or other investments)

I'm seriously thinking of retiring soon to focus solely on investing. 

I might sell my Vancouver house, downgrade (in price) to Florida and get more involved in running my own business for fun, 

Time will tell but Canada scares the crap out of me right now.


----------



## KaeJS

You're doing great.
I hope I am doing just as well at 43.

And yes, Canada scares the crap out of a lot of us.


----------



## londoncalling

Well done. What specifically scares the crap out of you about Canada that moving would eliminate? As of late I have also desired to relocate but that thought has been quickly shot down by my family.


----------

